# How rare are Manx rats to find?



## dhendric (May 15, 2012)

I've grown up with multiple pet hamsters and guinea pigs; however, my mother would never let me have a rat because of the unfair negative stereotype rats have. I've been out on my own for a while now and am ready to fulfill my old dream of having a pet rat! One small problem.. My girlfriend is really picky about what kind of pets we get. She's not opposed to having a rat, but the tail creeps her out, bad. Would I ever be able to find a Manx rat to adopt? I'm all for adoption, but if it's not a Manx, I can't get one. Desperate!!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

You probably won't ever find one in a pet store. They are incredibly rare and not usually bred for. Those breeders that do have them are extremely selective with their adopters and usually charge around 50 for a single manx.
Just get a rat and let your GF deal with it later. She will be able to accept it as time passes.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Even if you found one I would not condone getting a manx rat. It's not natural and a rat needs its tail to regulate its temperature. It can suffer greatly just for aesthetic purposes and it's not really fair. If you find some on offer by a 'breeder' then they're not to be trusted. If you found one in a rescue then that's different, but don't set out looking for one that's been bred specifically for that as you would just be contributing to the problem.
Once she gets used to it she'll realise that the tails are the best bit


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I actually have a tiny little PEW female that I rescued just today(a few hours ago) that has a horribly broken and bent tail with an open wound right near her butt. I have to take her to the vet in the morning, but I am betting they will take that segment off. I don't think their is a way to save it. But I am gonna make a topic as soon as I get pics of her tail so that I can get the opinion of the experts on here.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

O yeah, that's different and can't be helped, but breeding specifically for that is very wrong.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You won't find a natural tailless rat that is for sure. Get TWO rats and your gf will get used to the tails...especially if they are cute little baby tails all soft and pink  People also say they don't like males because of their goolies...well you forget about them too


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd just get rats anyway  
My Mum -hated- rats (especially the 'creepy' tails) and said I could never had any (she eventually consented on the condition that she didn't have to do anything for them) and after about a week of tentatively watching them she is now a converted ratty lover and wants some of her own


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

The tails actually used to creep me out and then we had mice first so I got used to it and now the only part that I hate is when I get whipped in the face 

And lilspaz, you made me crack up with the word "goolies". I have never ever heard them referred to them like that.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Where are you from? The SPCA in my area (Cranbrook, BC) has 8 babies right now ready to go and a few of them had ring worm when they were born and lost most of their tails. They are perfectly healthy and happy now but they do have stubby tails.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't let my partner control what sort of pet I had. You say you're out on your own. Does on your own mean you have your own place and are paying the bills? Or living with your girlfriend and mooching off her, for lack of a better term. If you're contributing to your own upkeep, do as you please, honestly.

Tails are important to rats. If they weren't, they wouldn't have them. Tails are also fun to run through your fingers like hair. I'd say in time your girlfriend would get used to them. 
You should also get rats in pairs, at the very least, and like someone else said Manx rats would most likely have to come from a responsible and breeder and will not be cheap at all.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

please don't buy tail-less rats. It's an incredably cruel, bad breeding practice where rats﻿ with a birth defect are bred to create more rats with that faulty gene. Rats without tails are like monkeys without arms, they cannot do so many tricks, balance or climb. The tail acts as to even out the body weight and prevent the rat from falling when climbing or walking along narrow surfaces. I think those with the tail fear also fear worms and snakes, which is the real phobia, not the tail.​


----------



## Zilla (May 9, 2012)

Like a lot of other people have said, if you bring home two regular rats your girlfriend will probably get over the tails pretty quickly. My boyfriend was afraid of rats and didn't want me to have any, but since I'd never had any pets of my own growing up and had always wanted rats I pressured him for months before just bringing home my first two. Hey, I pay half the rent, lol. He was freaked out by them at first but now he loves them and I catch him talking to them and sticking his hand in the cage to be groomed. Lol


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I speak as a girlfriend who was squeamish around rats at first, but then wound up getting another pair for her boyfriend's rat when his brother died. Yes we can be converted!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I don't understand why the tail bothers people! A rat just wouldn't be the same without a tail


----------



## manxdan (Nov 10, 2012)

I seen a big one yesterday in the alleyway near me whilst I was walking to the shop. It just stood there and stared at me as I walked past, think it had a sore foot. :/


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a very old topic and your post doesnt really make sense  You are saying you saw a tailless wild rat? Not likely


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

True it's an ancient thread... but I do believe in tailless wild rats... because preditors happen. That might also explain the sore foot.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've seen a tailless wild rat, I think he lost it in an attack though.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't see why someone would go out and intentionally get a Manx. Why not just get a hamster, at least they don't suffer due to the lack of a tail. As for a wild tailess rat, that was most likely due to an attack. I doubt it would occur naturally through birth.


----------

